# Urinary infection?



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone has had experience with their male Hav getting a UTI? Charlie who is about 22 months, has been relatively housebroken He will have an accident every couple of weeks, but he has not peed in the house in months. All of a sudden he has peed in the house about 4 times in about 5 days. He also pooped in the house a few times during the week. Two days ago, he woke me up ringing the bell at 2am. to go out which he has not done since he's a puppy. Any body have any suggestions?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well first thing, have you checked with your vet to confirm he has a UTI? From your post not sure if you just suspect it or it's confirmed.



> The most common symptoms of canine urinary tract infection are revealed by the amount and frequency of the urinary output of your pet. An UTI infected dog tends to pass out small amounts of urine frequently that can later lead to complete cessation. This in turn can cause dehydration, acidosis, and uremic poisoning leading to death.
> 
> Some of the other symptoms of canine UTI are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, my boy has had UTI's. I'll tell you what I do in case you've not taken a sample in before, b/c you really need to take one is (as was already suggested). It does sound like a UTI, but need to take a sample in to know more. 

My boy (a non-hav) is larger, so I use a ladle to catch with....but with my girl, I use a clean frisbee. With a small boy dog, I'm not sure how the best way would be. If you can get a long handled ladle, and reach down low enough, that is the only way I can think of. 

The best sample of the day is the first morning pee, b/c then they can also look at the specific gravity. If you can, you let him pee just a second to clean out tract, then catch some with the laddle and put in a clean throw-away cup. This needs to be taken to the vet right away, if you can. If you can't, then put it in the fridge and take before work. You don't want it sitting toooo long (even in the fridge), b/c while the specific gravity stays the same, the bacteria count will change.

If you can't take a first pee, then one later in the day will work fine for spotting infections (the specific gravity helps to tell how well the kidneys are working and is a good thing IF you can catch a first morning sample, but not necessary for looking for infections). You can use any sample later in the day to just look for iinfections.


I hope you have (or can) take a sample into the vet today, so if this is the problem, they can get him on the proper meds. I don't know about the pooping, other than a guess that maybe with the UTI, he has to pee in the house, which may upset his stomach since he knows the house is not the place to go, and then he ends up with having to poop?? Just a total guess here on the poop.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, last year my Jester had a UTI- he was peeing in the house multiple times a day (very unusual for him)- sometimes just walking up to him and bending down to pet him would cause him to pee.
PLEASE get him into the vet asap if you suspect a uti- it could also be urine crystals which can cause bladder stones. You will need to get him on antibiotics asap.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the answers. I took him to the vet. She suspects a UTI. She took a sample and said it looked "murky" and she sent it for a culture which will take until Monday or Tuesday. She started him on antibiotics anyway, but it's too soon to tell anything. She feels that If they constantly feel the urge to go it can cause them to strain and then they poop too. Also, just not feeling right can throw them off their routine, I guess. The funny thing is that he is trained to ring a bell to go out, and on these occasions, he didn't even ring the bell. It's as though he couldn't make it there in time. I will let you know when I get the results.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

according to Sabine at The Dog Food Project , urinary problems are on the rise in the last number of years. What type of food are you using.? Here is a liitle article regarding this. 
A greater incidence of bladder diseases and stones/crystals in animals eating dry food is one
result. An increasing number of American Veterinary Medical Association members, including
board-certified veterinary nutritionists, are now strongly recommending the feeding of canned
food only instead of dry kibble to cats, but the issue has not been officially addressed in dogs,
since they have a slightly better ability to compensate by drinking from their water bowl. 

Dogs don't instinctively know enough to drink enough. And one of the biggest problems with kibble is the lack of water content. This results in an inability to flush the waste products properly. She strongly recommends that if you feed kibble, that you moisten it.


----------

